# KNPV board allows non European members now



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Read in the latest issue also non europans can geta member of the KNPV
See
http://www.knpv.nl/landelijk/newsitem/472/aanmelding-buitenlandse-leden.html


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

That's great but I couldnt read it could you give the gist of it please.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

i read translated by google,you can join but can only test or trial in the Netherlands


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

This is great news! Looks like it's put up or STFU for a lot of people. Now I don't have to hear "All sports suck. If I could do KNPV......"


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> This is great news! Looks like it's put up or STFU for a lot of people. Now I don't have to hear "All sports suck. If I could do KNPV......"



Nah, now it'll only be "well I'd do KNPV if I could afford to travel..."


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> This is great news! Looks like it's put up or STFU for a lot of people. Now I don't have to hear "All sports suck. If I could do KNPV......"


I hear ya ipo sucks shit opps did I say ipo haha


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> This is great news! Looks like it's put up or STFU for a lot of people. Now I don't have to hear "All sports suck. If I could do KNPV......"


+1


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

I guess I snuck in some how, but I was a member for several years and had the old Blue Politiehond magazine mailed to me in Texas for years. I will renew just to get that again.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

I also was a member for many years, as I recall you needed
a sponsorship by a member.
I have stacks of those old magazines someplace.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Didnt someone from Israel already title a dog?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

yes, 2 israeli, but I know at least one of them is born/grew up in Holland ;-)


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

A think a couple of Americans have taken Ph1 back for the Ph2,but that is hardly the same as starting from a pup.
Jim was right,you could be a foreign member in the past if you were sponsored.
It is interesting that they have decided to make that change though, I may live to see a KNPV Afdeling Amerika.=D>


----------

